# Nikon D50 Remote control



## BubblePixel (Jul 21, 2006)

I must be real dumb, cause I can't get the *** thing to work...

Is there a secret to this that I should know?:scratch: 


(((help!))):blushing:


----------



## Arch (Jul 21, 2006)

have you pressed the 'timer' button a few times (twice i think) to get it on the remote setting?...... once you've done that it should fire ok.


----------



## BubblePixel (Jul 21, 2006)

Geez, you really are an angel!  :bigangel: 

Thanks a bunch! :heart:


----------



## Arch (Jul 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: .... no prob.... i think you've got three settings with that button.... the timer.... timer with the remote..... and instant fire with remote.


----------



## BubblePixel (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks again!!

I'm such a dork!:blushing:


----------



## LWW (Jul 22, 2006)

And amazingly mine will also turn power ON/OFF on our Yamaha A/V receiver?

LWW


----------



## BubblePixel (Jul 23, 2006)

LWW!!! that's hilarious!


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jul 23, 2006)

That wireless remote kicks ass.

I love mine but lose it all the time.


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2006)

I attached the little case to the camera strap.

LWW


----------



## BubblePixel (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah! I loooooove it!!  :thumbup:


----------



## joyride (Jul 23, 2006)

I like it, however I do not enjoy the fact that it only reads from the front.  I mainly use mine for night shots, and I dont want to be standing in front of the camera!


----------



## LWW (Jul 23, 2006)

Find a reflective surface is front of the cam...it will usually reflect back.

I have also used a small plastic mirror that I rest on top of IF lenses.

LWW


----------



## rmh159 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's what I plan on using it for too when I get one (hopefully within the next week or two).  I'm guessing that's why the 2 second delay is there too... just to hit and get out of the way.



			
				joyride said:
			
		

> I like it, however I do not enjoy the fact that it only reads from the front. I mainly use mine for night shots, and I dont want to be standing in front of the camera!


----------



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

you dont have to stand in front...... you can still use it from behind the camera but you have to hold the remote anywhere in front angled toward it.

I usually hold it out..... say 2 o'clock from where the camera is pointing... and it fires just fine..... as long as you hold it out far enough, you wont interfere with the shot.


----------



## rmh159 (Jul 27, 2006)

How far would you recommend?  I know the D50 also has an option to use a 2 second delay when using the remote which should help in getting out of the way.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> ..... as long as you hold it out far enough, you wont interfere with the shot.


----------



## BubblePixel (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine works if i use it at about 1 foot off the side...


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2006)

rmh159 said:
			
		

> How far would you recommend?  I know the D50 also has an option to use a 2 second delay when using the remote which should help in getting out of the way.





			
				BubblePixel said:
			
		

> Mine works if i use it at about 1 foot off the side



yep, this is what i do.... you can stand beind it.... hold the remote out about a foot to the side pointing inward to the cam...... and it will fire.


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm glad this was posted.. I am trying to decide between a remote and a cable release for portrait things..  I think the cable release would be best since its hard to get an angle.. and the 2 sec delay.


----------



## chanteloup (Nov 5, 2008)

This is awesome! But you dont have to use the timer you can just shoot with the remote, I got just mine and tried it! as somebody said its got timer, remote & timer and remote.


----------

